# Tea Bag



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

What a wonderful idea, I just wish it had been mine. I have a feeling that USPS is going to have a hell of a lot of tea to contend with, after all it only costs 42 cents to send a message, hopefully heard round the world!!!

So please mark your Calendars

There's a storm abrewin'. What happens when good, responsible people keep quiet? 

Washington has forgotten they work for us. We don't work for them. Throwing good money after bad is NOT the answer. I am sick of the midnight, closed door sessions to come up with a plan. I am sick of Congress raking CEO's over the coals while they, themselves, have defaulted on their taxes.

I am sick of the bailed out companies having lavish vacations and retreats on my dollar. I am sick of being told it is MY responsibility to rescue people that, knowingly, bought more house than they could afford. I am sick of being made to feel it is my patriotic duty to pay MORE taxes. I, like all of you, am a responsible citizen. I pay my taxes. I live on a budget and I don't ask someone else to carry the burden for poor decisions I may make. I have emailed my congressmen and senators asking the m to NOT vote for the stimulus package as it was written without reading it first. No one listened. They voted for it, pork and all.

O.K. folks, here it is. You may think you are just one voice and what you think won't make a difference. Well, yes it will and YES, WE CAN!! If you are disgusted and angry with the w ay Washington is handling our taxes. If you are fearful of the fallout from the reckless spending of BILLIONS to bailout and "stimulate" without accountability and responsibility then we need to become ONE, LOUD VOICE THAT CAN BE HEARD FROM EVERY CITY, TOWN, SUBURB AND HOME IN AMERICA. There is a growing protest to demand that Congress, the President and his cabinet LISTEN to us, the American Citizens. What is being done in Washington is NOT the way to handle the economic free fall.

So, here's the plan. On Wednesday, April 1, 2009, all Americans are asked to send a TEABAG to Washington , D.C. You do not have to enclose a note or any other information unless you so desire. Just a TEABAG. Many cities are organizing protests. If you simply search, "New American Tea Party", several sites will come up. If you aren't the 'protester' type, simply make your one voice heard with a TEABAG. Your one voice will become a roar when joined with millions of others that feel the same way. 

Yes, something needs to be done but the lack of confidence as shown by the steady decline in the stock market speaks volumes.

This was not my idea. I visited the sites of the 'New American Tea Party' and an online survey showed over 90% of thousands said they would send the teabag on April 1. Why, April 1?? We want them to reach Washington by April 15. Will you do it? I will.

Send it to; 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Washington , D.C. 20500 ...

Forward this to everyone in your address book. Visit the website below for more information about the 'New American Tea Party'. I would encourage everyone to go ahead and get the envelope ready to mail, then just drop it in the mail April 1. Can't guarantee what the postage will be by then, it is going up as we speak, but have your envelope ready. What will this cost you? A little time and a 40 something cent stamp.

What could you receive in benefits? Maybe, just maybe, our elected officials will start to listen to the people. Take out the Pork. Tell us how the money is being spent. We want TRANSPARENCY AN D ACCOUNTABILITY. Remember, the money will be spent over the next 4-5 years. It is not too late.

Of course, if you agree with the way things are being done now, just delete!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll do it!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll be sending a whole box full Lol

Let them drink tea for ever


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm gonna send the cheap stuff though....

Can't be giving them my Tazo....LMAO


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I wouldn't mind tea bagging Washington


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm all for it Tea bagging Washington, they deserve it.:stick:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay Dirty mind here, really not the thread I was expecting lol

Good Idea though, I will dig out some nasty tea and send one lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah i thought it would be somethign way different LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

see now when i read the title of this thread i thought of something different:flush::

yes i will sen a tea bag from me and i will package a piece of on behalf of onyx i will put it in a plastic bag then in one of those big tan packages and i will put onyx's name on the package...hmmmm wonder if that'll get the point acroos lol.wonder what kind of trouble that would get me in...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is so freaking crazy. I was telling people last summer we need another Boston Tea party. I couldn't get one person to join me in protesting in the town I work in. They all thought it was a good idea but said that it wouldn't accomplish anything.

He!! yeah I'm sending a Tea Bag. I will send a bunch. Gawd my parents would have loved this.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

No Justice No peace!


----------

